# Ribs & Cabbage TNT



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

In large D/O with tight lid, cook 1-1/2 lbs meaty ribs and 2 Italian sausages cut in  pieces in 2 tab. evoo. for about 7-8 min or til browned on one side. Turn meats and then scatter 1 chopped large onion, over the pieces of meat. Cook stirring now and again  til onion is getting tender about 9-10 min. Add 1/2 cup dry white wine then stir in about 8 cups of shredded cabbage. Salt cover the pot reduce heat to low, cook stirring occasionally  about an hour and 30 min. or til rib meat is very tender and comes away from the bone. Put on a platter and serve Hot.enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2012)

This sounds very good!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This sounds very good! Thanks, Ma!


 Thank you friend.It's good.
ma


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I make an almost identical dish to this often. Love love love it! Great minds think alike or fools never differ? Lol! Do you use pork ribs?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 31, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I make an almost identical dish to this often. Love love love it! Great minds think alike or fools never differ? Lol! Do you use pork ribs?


 I use meaty pork ribs you could even use cut up pork chops.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 1, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I use meaty pork ribs you could even use cut up pork chops.
> kades


 
I use pork ribs in mine too and just stock instead of wine  I'll try your way, sounds good but I'll have to get wine. We don't really drink wine.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I use pork ribs in mine too and just stock instead of wine  I'll try your way, sounds good but I'll have to get wine. We don't really drink wine.


 We don't drink wine very often. I just cook with it.
kades


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Growing up mom made something similiar to this only she used saurkraut instead of shredded cabbage then put dumplings on it. A darn good german dish, brings back good memories.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 2, 2013)

simonbaker said:


> Growing up mom made something similiar to this only she used saurkraut instead of shredded cabbage then put dumplings on it. A darn good german dish, brings back good memories.


 
It is lovely! I add some sauerkraut to mine often. I just love German food!
Dou you perhaps have a recipe for those dumplings?


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 2, 2013)

All I know for sure is there's baking powder in the dumplings. I remember that they have to be cooked on the ribs & kraut, covered for 20 mn. & uncovered 10 minutes. They are real fluffy dumplings. Next time I talk to mom I will post the recipie.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2013)

This sounds soooo good.  Sadly, DW doesn't eat cooked cabbage, or Italian Sausage.  I'll have to make up a batch just for me, and freeze it in portions.

I think this would be great with beef short ribs too.  Oh, there goes my goofy brain, thinking up a hundred variations.  I'm moving on now.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This sounds soooo good. Sadly, DW doesn't eat cooked cabbage, or Italian Sausage. I'll have to make up a batch just for me, and freeze it in portions.
> 
> I think this would be great with beef short ribs too. Oh, there goes my goofy brain, thinking up a hundred variations. I'm moving on now.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Emmm short ribs huh. Love them got any good ideas?
kades


----------

